# Rare Opportunity- Federal Climbing Arborist Openings- National Mall and Memorial Parks



## JNGWC&Tree (Jun 6, 2019)

If you are looking for a unique opportunity, the National Mall and Memorial Parks, National Park Service, is looking for tier 1 tree care practitioners. This is an excellent way to apply your skills while stewarding the American National Epic. Follow the link below for more information. (Note: it is important to submit all necessary supporting documents before the announcement closing date)


*Open & closing dates*
06/06/2019 to 06/19/2019


*Service*
Competitive


*Pay scale & grade*
WG 9


*Salary*
$26.72 to $31.25 per hour


*Appointment type*
Permanent


*Work schedule*
Full-Time
*Summary*
The primary purpose of this position is to provide care, maintenance and cultivation of trees on the class "A" parks located throughout the National Capital Parks-Central, the National Capital Area and the Reservation One, the White House.

https://www.usajobs.gov/GetJob/ViewDetails/535441300


----------

